# اختصارات سريعة لتصفح الانترنت



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*اختصارات سريعة لتصفح الانترنت*​ 
*إن مستخدمي الانترنت قد يقضون أوقاتاً فيعمليات سهلة على الانترنت قد لا تأخذ ثواني ولكن لوجمعت هذه العمليات مع بعضهاالبعض سوف تقلل فترة جلوسك على الانترنت *
*ومن هذه الاختصارات :*​ 

*F11 عرض بحجم ملء الشاشة .*​ 
*F5تحديث الصفحة .*​ 
*F4 عرض آخر العناوين التي فتحتها .*​ 
*Ctrl + Fلإجراء عملية البحث داخل الصفحة .*​ 
*Ctrl + N لفتح صفحة المستعرضجديدة.*​ 
*Ctrl + Bلتنظيم المفضلة .*​ 
*Ctrl + 1فتح مواقعالمفضلة .*​ 
*Ctrl + Wلإغلاق المستعرض.*​ 
*F6 نقل المؤشرإلى مكان العنوان لكتابة العنوان المطلوب .*​ 
*Backspaceللرجوع إلى الصفحةالسابقة.*​ 
*Up Pageفي التصفح داخل الصفحة إلى الأسفل .*​ 
** Down Page في التصفح داخل الصفحة إلى الأسفل.*​ 
** Tabللانتقال السريع بينأجزاء الصفحة مفيدة كثيراً عند عمليات التسجيل*​


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

معلوومااات حلوووة خاصة عرض بحجم الشاشة وعملية بحث داخل الصفحة جداد عليا وعجبووووووني كتير
ميرررررررسي ليكي ياقمررررر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

العفوووووووو يا عسل​


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *اختصارات سريعة لتصفح الانترنت*​
> *إن مستخدمي الانترنت قد يقضون أوقاتاً فيعمليات سهلة على الانترنت قد لا تأخذ ثواني ولكن لوجمعت هذه العمليات مع بعضهاالبعض سوف تقلل فترة جلوسك على الانترنت *
> *ومن هذه الاختصارات :*​
> 
> ...



*شكرا" على تعبك من اجل منتدى خارق
شكرا" فراشة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" على تعبك من اجل منتدى خارق*
> 
> *شكرا" فراشة*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


----------



## yerigagarin (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> شكرا فراشه
> ​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا

تعلمت  عمليتان جدد

شكرا فراشة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا​*
> 
> _*تعلمت عمليتان جدد*_
> 
> ...


----------



## totty (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*معلومات جديده عليا

ميرسى يا فرااااشه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *معلومات جديده عليا*
> 
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يا فرااااشه*​


----------



## استفانوس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورة عزيزتي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> مشكورة عزيزتي
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا فراشة*
*جميييل*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

العفو يا جوجو ​


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*اختصارات جميله يافراشه*
*فى حاجات تقريبا *
*اول مرة اعرفها*

*شكرا ياقمر *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا تويتي حبيبتي​


----------



## emy (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا فندم*
*اول مره اعرف المعلومات دى*​


----------



## sahareto (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا فراشة على المعلومات الجميله دى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

emy قال:


> *شكرا يا فندم*
> 
> 
> *اول مره اعرف المعلومات دى*​


 العفو يا فندم

اي خدمة :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

sahareto قال:


> شكرا فراشة على المعلومات الجميله دى


 ميرسيييييييي سحاريتو على الرد الجميل

نورت الموضووووع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2008)

روعة يا فراشة انا بحب الاختصارات اوي

ميرسي ع تعبك
وربنا يبارك عمل يداكي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مورا حبيبتي نورتيني​


----------



## الامير الحزين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة وجميلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن المصلوب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل يا فوشي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> معلومات قيمة وجميلة ربنا يباركك


 و يبارك حياتك يا الامير





​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> جميل يا فوشي


 ميرسي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------

